# I apologize for the last two post on global warming. I was not aware of the new rules.



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome, Nathan, ya'll have a great site.

I want to apologize about posting today, in the last hour or so, on the thread about global warming. I have'nt participated as much as I normally do during the last week or so. I have posted on a few projects only because I have just been really busy.

Because I have been very busy I did not see the new rule changes concerning political and religious threads until a little while ago. I will do my best to abide by the rules. These last two posts were done in ignorance of the new rule change and I apologize.

I have always enjoyed coming here and will continue to do so.

Thanks.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Ah, PC strikes again…

Did I say that?? ;0)

Jack


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, I hope we haven't gotten to point where we can't disagree with each other at all. I didn't find anything in your posts that was not 'playing nice.'


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

>grinz<


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Helluvawreck, I think it is safer to use the f word than the r word or the p word.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Yikes, before any of you get upset, the f word is freedom.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I will not apologize for an honest apology. That would be ridiculous.

We have been given ample opportunity (freedom) to have some great discussions about some important things if only we use respect for each other. Wasn't that the main criteria? We didn't and we won't. We have failed every time miserably.

I don't need a lecture on freedom. 'Freedom' is my middle name. It's like the air we breath. We take it for granted until it's gone. We're loosing it.

Anyways, let's all enjoy the trip that lays before us.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

DKV
You gotta find a topic on woodworking, rather than anything controversial that you happen to pop into. You're one of the culprits that the new rules were put in place for.
Give it a rest and quit sucking people into non woodworking discussions that you know will turn into flaming wars.
I can't believe you have not been suspended.
The last few days, after the edict was announced about politics and religion, things have been civil.
Now you pop in with global warming subjects, just to mix it up again.
Ya gotta knock it off and find something to do rather than entertain yourself with blathering controversy.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

(edited) Global warming has nothing to do with politics or religion and it has stayed away from both. It is pure science.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Jim C, +1*


----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)

Jim C, +2


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

+3.

Trust me…....... its in his blood. Been here before and did the same thing. Just a little different.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

3/14000=.0002142857=.02% I'm impressed Jim.

BTW, when was the last time you started a thread on woodworking?


----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)

Actually, 3/13=23%


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

ok

nuff said

or as Pogo once said, "We have met the enemy and he is us…"

jack


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

OldMarine, I was going for the 14,000 members.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

14,000 members? What about the nearly 33,000 others?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow! Boy I was wrong. That makes the percentage even smaller.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Guess I'd better go check on said new rules. Charles, just keep on keepin', on buddy, you're OK.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

DKV,
You're question was "When was the last time I started a thread on woodworking? I have recents.
When you're not busy creating B.S. topics, take a look at my home page.
Maybe do some research before you make assumptions.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Please point the threads you started on woodworking out to me. I looked 90 days back and didn't see any. Also, I know you are interested in building stools. Look at some of the pet steps I have made. I guess they're similar. A stool is a one step pet step.

Peace


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

take this to the PM, people. Bloody Hi-jackers…..

Either take your beef with each other to a PM, or this topic might get closed down. Then you'll have charles mad at both of you.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I hate these heated arguments on global warming.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

+1 Roger/Rex. 
You and I seem to keep our cool, though.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Gene, I guess so, pointless waste of time.

If you read the second part of my tag line, you will understand.

Have a great day


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Ah yes.. and now we get to why I doubt the new rules will work… I am leery
No politics and no religion… means we can discuss nothing but woodworking.

We can't discuss global warming, even though it is a serious matter that affects our material.. wood.. wood comes from trees and tree are changing due to global warming. It is so sad that we can not even discuss science, because people are too political and religious to believe it.

and as for these "freedom" discourses.. all political and religious as well….
Free will
Liberty
Rights
Academic freedom
Civil liberties
Political freedom
Freedom of assembly
Freedom of association
Freedom of speech
Intellectual freedom
Economic freedom
Moral responsibility
Scientific freedom

What exactly are we loosing… but you know what.. who cares.. it is all politics..
Get back to woodworking and fighting about who has the most experience to bash other peoples advice and opinions… it is one thing or another.

Please can I pay for a membership here… I will pay for my "freedom" just to see people realize how much they abuse this place.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I dont understand why do you have a off topic form anyway!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

You are a real man.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I love it when someone calls another person blind. Rex, what if you're the blind person? I know it's far fetched and all but everything is possible.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Jim C.: +1,000,000*


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Joe, joe, joe you're allowed only one vote no matter how important you are. What have you been doing these last couple days, huh?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

And the winner is:
Jim C


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Not possible wah. JimC cheated with Joe's vote(s). Unless of course you're trying to tell me that you agree with JimC. You know, I'm still waiting for an answer from JimC on post #21. Next time you see him just give him a gentle reminder. Thanks, wah.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

A Møøse once bit my sister …


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

DKV, well if it were me, then it would still be a waste of time.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Good answer Rex. I agree with you. I'm blind sometimes. Don't get me wrong though, it is seldom but it does happen.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

DKV, the key is, if you find a person has opposite opinions, then any further time spent arguing would be wasted. Just turn and walk away and use the time saved for your own pleasures.
Life is too short, time is precious--- as J.G Wentworth says, "Use it when YOU need it"


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Rex, you did catch the word seldom, right?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

DKV, I would have used the word "possible" or "unlikely". lol


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sometimes you just have to say, "Well, I could agree with you, but then we would both be wrong."


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok, now I'm starting to see that there's a sense of humor out there. I thought everyone was too serious. Thanks Rex and ChuckV…


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Sometimes you just have to say, "Well, once I was mistaken, but I was wrong"

This would be the more in your face response, which we do not want here.

Global warming is a problem for for us whatever the reason. Putting stuff into the atmosphere (CO2) is not going to help. Cutting down rain forests is not going to help. Driving big trucks is not going to help.
Changing our ways will help if everybody does just a little bit. It has taken about 300 years since the start of the industrial revolution to get to where we are now and it might take another 300 years to get the pollutants out of the atmosphere to where our offspring will have a save haven.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Prove that I am not allowed to vote more than once... LOL*

... remember, you're supposed to look the other way, as you were trained…
... you cannot be blind in this tally…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Because it is fair? Whatever, vote as many times as you want. I'm more concerned with JimC responding to my post #21. Ask him to respond next time you hear from him. I'm sure he's following this thread.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Jim does not need to say anymore… *he said it all… very clearly… does not have to be clarified in any way…*


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh Joe, you have such an "open" mind. Have you made a wooden Kilt yet ?


----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)

Putting stuff into the atmosphere (CO2) is not going to help.

CO2 has a negligible effect on the'Greenhouse Effect'/global warming and nature contributes far more than human activity.

Over 95% of the GE is driven by another gas that politicians can't control or tax. Water vapor.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

old marine: Where do you get these facts? I think that *we* are a major cause of the warming trend.


----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)

I think that we are a major cause of the warming trend.










Perhaps because that is what you choose to believe.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I think it is because people are eating too many beans and curried eggs.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Pull my finger.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

DKV
Regarding your post #45…..........
I thought you could read and research. Apparently not.
I posted projects 20 and 25 days ago.
Nothing fancy, but actual woodworking (edited).


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I hadn't heard about the new rule. I'm glad of it. Politics have nothing to do with woodworking. And religion has even less.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Not mentioning any names here, but I wonder, when someone posts projects one and two days apart, that you know took maybe weeks to make, if they really made them or took pictures and wrote some fiction about their creativity.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Don't insult me Jim. All projects I have posted were done by me. I haven't posted in the past because I didn't want to. Pretty simple. I only now started posting projects because so many LJs like yourself kept telling me to do some woodworking and project posts. Ok I did. Now I get ******************** from you. Let me tell you this Jim and I want you to listen closely. There is nothing, I repeat nothing that you can teach me about woodworking. Want me to say it again?


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

Mynd you, møøse bites Kan be pretty nasti…


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Now that's funny…..I don't care who you are…...!!!!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

*Don't insult me Jim. All projects I have posted were done by me. I haven't posted in the past because I didn't want to. Pretty simple. I only now started posting projects because so many LJs like yourself kept telling me to do some woodworking and project posts. Ok I did. Now I get ******************** from you. Let me tell you this Jim and I want you to listen closely. There is nothing, I repeat nothing that you can teach me about woodworking. Want me to say it again?*

I never mentioned your alias…......guilty conscious?
Maybe do some woodworking in the 21st century.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Huh?


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

that's more like your thinking. No clue


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't think "global warming" is a political issue. I have my doubts that "global warming" is even real and if it is it wasn't caused by humans.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*It is so sad that we can not even discuss science*
.
EPJ + 1, even though my opinion is below:
.
Emma, I have my serious doubts as well.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I tend to agree with Emma and Bertha. Usually when something becomes political….and you can make money off it….it's probably false. I am definitely an advocate for less pollution, etc etc etc, but it's not because of global warming

The fact we've only been keeping weather records for what…100 years or so, I'm pretty sure we cant accurately say what is normal temperature/climate for our beloved earth


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

To think that we as humans can effect the weather by putting plastic soda bottles in the burn pile is very egotistical.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Emma, so you think only the gods can affect the weather?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree with Emma! If "mother nature" has had enough of us humans it would not take much on her part to eradicate all of us! To think WE are causing climate change is very egotistical to say the least.

Climate change is happening and we MAY be a minor contributing factor. But then you must also consider the livestock and the methane produced, or termites which contribute enormous amounts for their size … we are a small contributers; the Earth is making changes of which we have no record of so obviously, we are at fault!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Wait, wait, wait, if you are using "mother nature" in place of god as the cause for our warming dilemna then I cry foul. Remember no religion (no matter how you frame it) and no politics unless of course in passing. The gods of nature have nothing, nothing to do with what man is doing to the planet. I can't ask what party you belong to because of the new rules. Maybe we'll all sit back and wait for "mother nature" to fix the problem for her children and save us from ourselves. Egotistical? What small thinkers. We are a powerful force on this planet that is ruining it. Period.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

we are ruining it (the planet that is)....thats for sure.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Mother nature = the natural causes of nature, everyone knows that!*


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Seems pretty god like and religious to me. I still call foul.

Mother Nature (sometimes known as Mother Earth) is a common personification of nature that focuses on the life-giving and nurturing aspects of nature by embodying it in the form of the mother. Images of women representing mother earth, and mother nature, are timeless. In prehistoric times, goddesses were worshipped for their association with fertility, fecundity, and agricultural bounty. Priestesses held dominion over aspects of Incan, Algonquian, Assyrian, Babylonian, Slavonic, Germanic, Roman, Greek, Indian, and Iroquoian religions in the millennia prior to the inception of patriarchal religions.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

back to the posted discussion please. So easy to get off track and for a religious debate to begin.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

That is your interpretation! *NOT MINE*


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Just want to butt-in in this conversation.

..Yes, we are not the major factors causing global warming. And yes, water vapor is the major contributor of carbon in the atmosphere that causes global warming. However, with our activities, we induce emission of carbon in to the atmosphere faster. We hasten the effect of global warming to earth. Global warming is a natural phenomenon that we can't avoid and we can't prevent from happening. It will happen, eventually sooner or later. The best thing we can do now is to slowly reduce the things that results to releasing of carbon in to the atmosphere.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Surf side +1*


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

One small volcano fart produces more carbine than man has in the last 100 years and the ocean beds leach out more oil in a year than all man caused oil spills. The Earth came with a built in filter and has a way of cleaning it's self.

There is more foliage and wildlife at the Chernobyl nuclear power plant today than there was before the melt down.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*The gods of nature have nothing, nothing to do with what man is doing to the planet.*
.
Wait…...what?
.
Are these gods in charge of equal and opposite reactions?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*There is more foliage and wildlife at the Chernobyl nuclear power plant today than there was before the melt down.*
.
Any of that foliage harvestable? Would that be "green" lumber or more like "radioactive green" lumber?


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

"*The Earth came with a built in filter and has a way of cleaning it's self*."

And Earth's way of cleaning it's self or cooling down from a very hot environment caused by global warming is what we call "the ice age". Heard of that?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, those pesky dinosaurs used a ton of plastic water bottles. 
Somebody post some peer-reviewed independent (non-government) SCIENCE and I'm totally open to changing my opinion.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

We never know.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

*And Earth's way of cleaning it's self or cooling down from a very hot environment caused by global warming is what we call "the ice age". Heard of that?*

So there must have been some global warming sometime before the last ice age that was caused by cavemen.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

The amount of carbon today is ~20 times less today than it was 40 million years ago and the EARTH survived!

The earth corrects itself with/without mankind! Whether mankind is in that correction is a question that has yet to be answered!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*We never know.-Surfside*
.
That is an outstanding rebuttal. Made my day
.
Maybe the dinosaurs were actually IN the bottles.
.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

While we may not be a leading contributor it doesn't mean that we should be looking at the top contributors and viewing them as challenges to be beaten. Global warming and cooling is going to happen no matter what we do and some of it we can do nothing to stop, but why should we be contributors? Stewardship of the planet is all our responsibilities and we should be taking that fact seriously by paying attention to what it happening and how we can work within it. It's all well and good to claim that we can't do anything about it but that doesn't give us the right to throw up our hands and say screw it; I'll pollute all I want.

DKV- don't go complaining about those personification images, some of them were quite the lookers when carved in the hellenistic and classical time periods. Them Greeks and Romans knew how to carve out a pair and a hiney.

Radioactive green lumber sounds interesting, keeps away the powder post beetles; also keeps you from stubbing your toes against the furniture when walking around at night, just avoid the mild green glow an the toes are safe. Also good for children's cribs as no nightlights are needed; very environmental in the energy saving department.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^lololol, Rev. I used to be a "screw those hippies" type when it came to reducing waste. I've become quite a bit better about it and I'm not sure why; it certainly wasn't b/c of Al Gore, lol. Like I think you're saying, Rev, it just feels wasteful to be wasteful. Once they made it easier to recycle, I started. Once fluorescent bulbs were easy to obtain, I buy them; etc. I guess what I'm saying is that I'll be a good steward as long as it's really easy to be a good steward


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

*Any of that foliage harvestable? Would that be "green" lumber or more like "radioactive green" lumber? *

Who needs expensive chemotherapy when you can just sit in a chair made of radioactive wood?

My grandpa used to dump drain oil around the mail box post 40 years ago to keep the weeds down and now grandma grows flowers around the mail box post.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Rebirth and renewal, Emma. Weird that way, right?


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

It boggles my mind that people without the appropriate training or experience can be so confident in their opinions about climate change. What a celebration of ignorance that exercise is. Anyone with a genuine interest in an informed perspective on the topic would be well served to see what the US National Academies has to say. I imagine the story gets quite involved and complicated once you start getting into the critical details.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

*So there must have been some global warming sometime before the last ice age that was caused by cavemen*.
-Emma Walker

Exactly! That's my point. That's also the reason why Earth has experienced more than 1 ice age.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

References from the US National Academies
.
Notes and references
1 This statement concentrates on climate change associated with global warming. We use the *UNFCCC definition* of climate change, which is 'a change
of climate which is attributed directly or indirectly to human activity that alters the composition of the global atmosphere and which is in addition to
natural climate variability observed over comparable time periods'.
2 IPCC (2001). Third Assessment Report. We recognise the international scientific consensus of the *Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change* (IPCC).
3 *IEA (2004). *World Energy Outlook 4. Although long-term projections of future world energy demand and supply are highly uncertain, the World
Energy Outlook produced by the International Energy Agency (IEA) is a useful source of information about possible future energy scenarios.
4 With special emphasis on the first principle of the *UNFCCC*, which states: 'The Parties should protect the climate system for the benefit of present and
future generations of humankind, on the basis of equity and in accordance with their common but differentiated responsibilities and respective
capabilities. Accordingly, the developed country Parties should take the lead in combating climate change and the adverse effects thereof'.
5 Recognising and building on the *IPCC's* ongoing work on emission scenarios.
.
*I imagine the story gets quite involved and complicated once you start getting into the critical details*
.
Indeed it does, Greg. 
.
You've first got to assume that the gathered data has not been manipulated. Then, you have to assume the models are being reported correctly.
.
Remote Sens. 2011, 3, 1603-1613; doi:10.3390/rs3081603
On the Misdiagnosis of Surface Temperature Feedbacks from
Variations in Earth's Radiant Energy Balance
Roy W. Spencer * and William D. Braswell


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I may not be a scientist and do not have appropriate training or experience in the field but I have done more readings based on facts than most of you do. I think we all know that green house effect is the planet's way of heating up earth that is necessary for it to be habitable. Now, because of too much carbon in the atmosphere causing the heat waves from being trapped and not being released back outside the planet, global warming occurs. Too much heat can cause several damages to the planet,including climate change, and everything living in it is affected. I've been searching and reading articles, wikis, blogs from yahoo and etc. about ice age, global warming and climate change for quite some time. I've come across an article, a press release from a study, that the cooling mechanism of the planet is through freezing. Or what we all knew as the "ice age". In this manner, earth's atmospheric temperature decreases exponentially. The question is how. That, I, or even famous scientists didn't know. Nature is unpredictable, as always.

P.S. this is according to my thoughts only. I shared this for conversation and idea sharing purposes only. Thought it might get some sense.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd rather die flashed by tsunami or hit by a flying magma-rock from an erupting super volcano than killed by nukes. lol


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Al,

You are correct. It is a know fact that the U.S. report was altered to by order of the previous administration … to what extent and for what purpose is anti- science or in other words, politics!

Does anyone *REALLY* know what is going on … I doubt it. Science is not conjecture it it a rigorous application of experiment to gather data and defining hypothesis based on that data. Our data set is flawed as it only contains data from our recorded history which is minute when compared to the existance of the planet!


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

Bertha - Not sure of your point with those notes and references. Clearly they aren't from a section reviewing or summarizing the underlying science.

You've first got to assume that the gathered data has not been manipulated.

Geepers, even Mendel and Newton fudged their data. Scientist are human, not angels. Eventually the dirt comes out in the wash.


----------



## jfouse (Aug 21, 2012)

(something tells me I'm going to regret not just walking away)

I tend to be somewhere in the middle on this one. I generally respect honest science. Unfortunately it's getting harder and harder to find anything in this context that doesn't have an agenda and/or that isn't heavily financed by business interests, and so it's that much harder to know who or what to believe. So far I'm tentatively sitting in the camp that acknowledges it's happening, though perhaps not quite to the alarmists' degree, but that it's mostly a function of natural cycles. At the same time, I find value, see potential business/industry profit, and expect a huge innovation upside in a general stance of reasonable stewardship when and as possible.

The reason I simply can't just swallow the whole IPCC alarm comes from reading things like this: Scientists Behaving Badly Also, a parting thought: Galileo didn't get very far under peer review.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Just for updates. The rich UN member countries have pledged in sharing a total of 100B USD annually by year 2020 to be used by poor countries as aid in adapting to the changing climate conditions.

http://zeenews.india.com/news/eco-news/organisers-meet-to-create-usd-100b-climate-fund_795451.html


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

For me i believe in the global climate change theme but thats for me to think and feel,i aint gonna tell you what to do or how to think. I enjoy doing my part in recycling and reusing. Its osmethin smal that i can do without realitively and exertion. Honesty it makes me feel like im doing good to something for something that has given me everything. Its kind of like mowing your mothers lawn before she gets home from work and not telling her you were gonna do it. It just feels good.

In the words of Forrest Gump … "And thats all i got ta say about that"


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

*I enjoy doing my part in recycling and reusing*


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*I also do my part in recycling because it makes common sense!*

The city where I live passed an ordinance against plastic bags so the stores can now charge for bags (paper) unless you bring your own. This was passed because the bags were deemed as a pollutant; IMO, they could have achieved the same or better results with a bounty and there probably wouldn't be a bag on any street or anywhere else.

Sometimes governments just don't see the easiest answers to problems! *Did I say sometimes?*


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

lol, Greg
.

*Geepers, even Mendel and Newton fudged their data. Scientist are human, not angels. Eventually the dirt comes out in the wash.-Greg*
.
Man do have a point. I screwed that post up, but the reference was meant to show the fraternity in the government studies. I was in a fraternity, but a different kind. I bet those authors have never been drunk and naked deep in the woods with a pack of other dudes, lol. 
.
So Mendel fudges a couple peas and a Nobel prize eventually comes out in the wash, I'll take that. Dudes have won Nobles for less, lol. NASA fudges a couple temperature changes and we're talking about global warming trends on a woodworking internet site. That's how far that data has disseminated. That's the problem with "trends" and I don't mean legwarmers; you can stack either side: make history colder is one angle. I respect you, Greg, have for a long time; I just don't buy any of this global warming crap. And as far as Mendel goes, even Bill Nye believes in the mutability of the genetic code, lol. 
.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

This is getting real BORING…..........
Can we get back to religion and politics? If not, I'm going to post some woodworking projects!
Scheech!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Emma, why is it that tree hugging hippies have to wave their arms in pseudo-ballet moves when they talk about the Earth and toxins? huge lol Go take a shower and go to a job interview. 
.
JimC, I agree with you; boring as all get out. I'm just curious about the real-World consensus from people I consider pretty real-World: woodworkers. The fact that we got censured over R&P speaks to the fact that this community is interested in modern topics, even if they're banned. I was at Rite-Aid earlier during the Magnum 40 oz. rush (4:00-7:00 PM). We didn't get into global warming too much.
.
JimC, you remind me…..Whoa! Before I'm a racist, the vast majority of drunks in WV are Caucasian


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Jim +1*

The opinions expressed here are not strong or virulent enough to maintain an interest level!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*virulent enough*
.
Jim +2 via OldNovice +1


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

MAN,
I LOVE you'se guys…......(Chicagoese)


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

*Emma, why is it that tree hugging hippies have to wave their arms in pseudo-ballet moves when they talk about the Earth and toxins? huge lol Go take a shower and go to a job interview.*

Three possible answers:

1. They're shoeing flies that are attracted to their hippie odor.
2. A bad acid trip has them thinking their on fire.
3. Liberals are violent people. (liberal and conservative are not political ideology's)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I love me some Emma Walker.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

*I love me some Emma Walker.*

You know it took me a week to figure out that you're not a female. What's with the user name?


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

You missed the obvious one, they're trying to get rid of the excess heat caused by all the extra foliage they keep in those pits of theirs.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

OK, I'll come clean. I don't read much of anything on global warming. Given my training I ought to, in principle, be able to critically review the story behind climate change and come up with a competent assessment of the claims being made. But that would require a full-time commitment for probably at least a few years. Not going to happen. It would probably take me weeks or months of analysis before I was comfortable that I had the details of the greenhouse effect figured out to my satisfaction (I'm familiar with the description, but I've never done the underlying calculations myself). The best I am willing to do is accept the recommendations of appropriate experts, and the National Academies is probably the best informed, least biased group you are going to find unless you are willing to do a great deal of vetting. But I don't see much point reading in detail what they have to say since all the public discussion on global warming is so utterly dysfunctional.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

"It took me a week to figure out you're not a female…"

Now I'm loving me some Emma Walker!


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

I love you all too, but just so you all know I'm a….









who hate's feminist's, environmentalist's, gun control freak's and hippies.










Just breaking that ice… I'm not suggesting that anyone was hitting on me.

*BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG!*


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Emma, you are a breath of fresh air!*


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

_This is getting real BORING…….......
Can we get back to religion and politics? If not, I'm going to post some woodworking projects!
Scheech!!!!!!!!!!!!_

Wait, wait, wait..I just want to react on Jim's post. This doesn't mean that I don't like Jim, besides, I have so much respect with Jim. But I guess, religion shouldn't be a topic for discussions in a group where people came from different regions, states, society and etc. This will only create divisions because of differences in what they or we believe. These differences may cause discomforts, misunderstandings and a disoriented society. Do you want it to happen in lumberjocks? I don't think so. Can we just offer everyone with respect in terms of what they believe according to the very religion they belonged? We can offer that respect through not talking about differences of different religions. That simple. BTW, I don't care much about politics being a topic for discussion. But I guess, that would yield the same result with religion if being discussed.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Surfside
It was a tongue in cheek comment, just to wake everyone up. ;-)


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry Jim! I thought you were serious about that. I owe you one, man!


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

*Emma, you are a breath of fresh air!*


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Jim,

I took what you meant in jest as serious! Compared to the past political forums this one is tame.

I feel that we, the LS who have posted on this forum, all believe in being a good steward of the planet but, because of the science and politics involved cannot, or not willing to, take a strong stand on either side of the global warming issue.

*If my opinion is wrong, don't shoot, I surrender!*

In the words of the X-files, "the truth is out there" but still hidden from our view!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Emma, you have got me curious all over. Since you started the subject I will continue with it. I was not aware of different types of lesbians. What exactly is a log cabin lesbian. Enlighten me please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

*DKV:*
A log cabin lesbian is a lesbian with conservative views such as morals and family values.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Emma, now I know. Liberals don't have morals and family values?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Good for you Emma


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Rex, what did she do that was good? Share with the rest of us.
Emma, is that really you with the rifle?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

She is open and tells it like it is. Just shows you gay people give you straight talk, which you would expect from another human being. People are just people of all different flavors, and it is better for us ALL to get along with each other


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Rex, I agree with you.
Emma, is that you pointing a gun at us?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Emma, it's primarily the liberals who accept non heterosexuals not the conservatives. The wise person takes the best of both sides and declares themselves independent of any constrictive dogma or classifications.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

*DKV: Emma, it's primarily the liberals who accept non heterosexuals not the conservatives.*

That is true… and it's also primarily the liberals who do not accept homosexuals who are conservatives. I feel that I was born a male in a females body. That's something liberals die to make others understand. So why is it so hard for a liberal to understand that a homosexual might also have a conservative mind set?

That's like a monster not accepting another monster because he/she doesn't hide under childrens beds.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Emma,*

How do you explain the old adage, "liberals embrace change and conservatives fear change"?


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I was not told global warming was off topic IF IT IS THEY NEED TO POST IT IN THE CENSORED TOPIC LIST


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Emma, being homosexual has not a thing, nada, zip, zero to do with being either liberal or conservative. You are born homosexual, you are not born liberal or conservative. It's like apples and oranges. You may be born into a liberal or conservative family but it is not gene driven. Be what you feel good about and too hell with others that would impede your happiness.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

*oldnovice: "How do you explain the old adage, "liberals embrace change and conservatives fear change"?*

Have you ever known change to be a good thing? When a liberal wants something changed it usually means higher taxes, bigger government and less freedom.

*DKV:* *"Emma, being homosexual has not a thing, nada, zip, zero to do with being either liberal or conservative."* 
Again, you are absolutely right! Much like a tape measure has nothing to do with cheese cake but some cheese cake lovers are tape measure enthusiasts.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Emma is that you with the gun ? If so I am impressed I would be glad to share a fox hole with you if that's you it looks like you know how to handle yourself very well I approve and I am a conservative not just politically


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Emma,

Not all liberals want higher taxes, more government messing with our stuff, and definitely, NOT less freedom.

*Only liberal politicians want that.*

I don't want the mayor of NYC telling me or anyone else how big my soda can be or how long I can idle my car with the air on or how much salt can be on my food or when kids can have a happy meal or whether I use plastic bags for my groceries or whether restaurants can serve Foie gras, or etc. etc. etc. ... you get my point!

You assuming that all liberals are in politics! There are liberal outside of politics who don't think or behave like politicians.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

*oldnovice:* *Not all liberals want higher taxes, more government messing with our stuff, and definitely, NOT less freedom.*

My mother's maiden name is Von Baun, her grandparents were from Germany they were also Von Braun's. My fathers family is from England.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

*thedude50: Emma is that you with the gun ?*

Yes, about 2 years ago… The gun's not real. The gun is plastic. My Rugar 10/22 and Browning .410 are real. Last night I shot a raccoon off of the compost pile and feed it to our barn cats using my .410


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sweet My wife is good with a gun too She can light up any thing she aims at she like you is a real Annie Oakley. Cheers


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

@dkv * You are born homosexual, you are not born liberal or conservative.*

I disagree I am conservative I have always been this way I Have respect for my elders and I care about family I was this way since birth It was not something I learned. I did however learn later in life that most like minded Conservatives belong to certain Political organizations So I joined them in the club. Because I prefer like minded people.

However I don't feel it is wrong to have Homosexual tendency. I do feel it is wrong to act on them. But that is a religious view and there fore we cant talk about this in fact this whole thread is on the grey area of what were aloud to talk about. I don't get the ban on global warming when did someone say it or science was off topic.

I have not seen it listed on the rule change thread As far as it goes We all know there is climate change but there always has been climate change things do go extinct. I don't know if man really is a cause for faster climate change or not and none of you do either we just speculate. We pick a side in an un answerable question. We will know what we have done in a hundred years.

Maybe Emma should start a thread on rifles as she clearly has a grasp on her rifle. Any girl that can wax a ******************** on a compost pile and feed it to the barn cats is OK in my book.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*ditto theDude*

To many people have hang ups about themselves and/or others. It is clear you don't!


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Lol… until proven otherwise, "Emma" is not a hot, gun slinging lesbian. In fact, she could be DKV under an alternate user name. Remember guys-this is the Internet.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

*nwbusa:*

I'm actually a 300 lb. heterosexual, hermaphrodite, albino, midget with a hair lip and military pyrotechnics training.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

*Emma:*

Anything's possible.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Show your self DKV! lol


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Nwbusa, she aren't me, I ain't she. She be real, I be real. Whata deal…


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

DKV, you are as real they come!


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I wonder why and how Nwbusa came up with the idea that DKV might be Emma Walker. DKV's identity is in question now. lol


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I was just using DKV as an example (sorry DKV)  What I found amusing was that a few LJs seem to be all in a lather over Emma, who could very well be (in her own words) "...a 300 lb. heterosexual, hermaphrodite, albino, midget with a hair lip and military pyrotechnics training."


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Surfside, I would never use words like:

hermaphrodite, albino, midget with a hair lip and military pyrotechnics training


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I believe you DKV. Your avatar shows that you're telling the truth.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Nwbusa, if you do a search for "chicks with guns" google images comes up with hundreds. Among them is our "Emma".
Emma, how come you're on at least 8 websites that I know of?


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

UH-oh, Emma just got dimed out!


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Emma is Poopie CAt!


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

DKV, how did you know what to search? You must have thought of searching "Emma Walker" than "chicks with guns".


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Surfside, I copied the photo from post 115, went to tineye.com, uploaded the pic and they came back with the results. The first result on the list was "chicks with guns". Put in "chicks with guns" to google, screen captured the results and here we are. The magic of technology. Don't you just love it. Someone should tell the guys that adore Emma and think she's a "breath of fresh air". Oh wait, I just did.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

@HawkDriver: UH-oh, Emma just got dimed out!

That seems to be common practice.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Mike, cute but I was dimed out over a month ago. I just like the avatar. My camels were found out also. You haven't been messing with my Sarah…have you? Maybe it was you sneaking around the camel pens the other night whispering sweet nothings…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks like Mike is the third one over???


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Not uploading an avatar should've saved you. lol


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I only mess with my girlfriend Leslie, and if you look closely you can see me chasing her across the Atlantic this week. ;-)

Tropical Storm Leslie, Michael Path: Storms no threat to U.S.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Mike, not to bring up sad thoughts for you but I thought you had been asked to leave, got kicked off, exit left, never to return. Just wondered. Things have changed around here. You now cannot talk about religion, politics or teachers. You also cannot talk about a guy's wife or call him homosexual names. Profanity in all forms is also out. It's quiet and sane around here now. I can't imagine why you'd come back.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Don,
Why else would I return? Didn't you pay attention in your previous incarnation to all of my requests to end all of that Politics and Religion strife?

I was gone, on "sabbatical" for 6-months when those who remained blew up those threads, so you can't blame me for that one. However, if you want to give me such omnipotent credit for such things, I do not know what would stop you. I came back only after reading about the banning of R&P threads.

I have been back less than a week, and if you are interested, I have posted three new major WW projects in the last 4-days:
http://lumberjocks.com/HorizontalMike/projects


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow! Nice projects, Mike!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree. Nice projects. Welcome back sabbaticaled Mike. Post some posts…


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, that mystery is solved. Nice detective work DKV!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*WOW* Mike I just looked at those projects! You *have* been busy!

I really am impressed and also missed you presence, projects, and personality.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the kudos on my projects. The only thing left to post is a simple router dado jig I made for an upcoming project. Probably will wait another month to start this, a Shaker 7-drawer lingerie Chest.

Confucius say: One can spend a lot of time enjoying the meal, when not stirring the pot. *;-)*


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

*DVK: 
Nwbusa, if you do a search for "chicks with guns" google images comes up with hundreds. Among them is our "Emma".
Emma, how come you're on at least 8 websites that I know of?*

Because I'm famous.

you don't think people with their pictures on the internet use internet forums?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Emma, you can be whomever you want to be. A gay Annie Oakley sounds interesting.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

*DKV:*

I did a Google search on you myself and found out that you're a Pakistani goat lover with a small drilling tool.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

*DKV:*

I did a Google search on you myself and found out that you're a Pakistani goat lover with a small drilling tool.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Bingo!


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Emma,
You ARE the tamer of goat herders!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Jim, you are what remains after my herd moves on. You, my friend are a true environmentalist. You are the greening agent of my pastures.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Don said: "...Emma, you can be whomever you want to be. A gay Annie Oakley sounds interesting…"

What a great world this is. We can be who we are not. Though I am sure that being "just me" is enough to worry some folks.

*;-)*


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Mike, just you is fine, just me is fine, just Annie is fine. In fact, if we are secure with ourselves we can be just anybody. Just look at what JimC is. He's being all he can be. Kinda like the army but greener. Isn't it great?


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey, what happened to the global warming thing ? Wait a minute - I see EMMA has priority with her [?] log cabin lesbian ideas, chicks with guns {like that part best}, and goat herder routine. Should have been with me in Saudi Arabia EMMA, where the women ride in the back seat, and the blue eyed goat rides in the front. Now ..... that's global warming !


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Rosebud, I wish we could attach audio files. My chuckle would come through loud and strong.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Don't laugh Don, RosebudJim is right. They let this old goat ride right up front!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Mike, I think goats, young or old should be accorded the same rights as camels. All my camels just love hanging their head over the windshield. Sarah spits on people as we pass. BTW, call Jim, Rosebud…I don't want him mistaken for C.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Renners, where are ya buddy? We have a great global warming thing going on. Jump on in…


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Now THAT was funny.


----------

